# Potential mining rig setup



## potentialminer (Apr 2, 2021)

I was hoping someone could look at a potential rig I might be setting up and see if my hardware seems good. I *hopefully* have 3 cards on the way. They would be 2 - RTX 2070's and 1 RTX 3080. I would appreciate/welcome any suggestions.

Motherboard - 7 slots = https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J6Z9KJ2?tag=coinsuggest02-20&th=1
MSI Z390-A PRO LGA1151 (Intel 8th and 9th Gen) M.2 USB 3.1 Gen 2 DDR4 HDMI DP CFX Dual Gigabit LAN ATX Z390 Gaming Motherboard
$126.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU - https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i3-6th-gen-core-i3-6100/p/2MN-0004-00002?quicklink=true
OEM Intel Core i3 i3-6100 Dual-core 3.70 GHz Processor LGA 1151
$96.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Memory - https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-8gb-...820232419?Item=N82E16820232419&quicklink=true
G.SKILL Aegis 8GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel XMP 2.0 Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16S-8GISB
$42.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Risers - https://www.amazon.com/Ubit-Express...23b0f7a74&qid=1617302092&s=electronics&sr=1-3
Ubit 6 Pack Latest PCI-E Riser Express Cable 16X to 1X (6pin / MOLEX/SATA) with Led Graphics Extension Ethereum ETH Mining Powered Riser Adapter Card+60cm USB 3.0 Cable
$60.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PSU - https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Toughpower-Crossfire-Warranty-PS-TPI-1000F3FDGU-1/dp/B07NPJSCYK
Thermaltake Toughpower iRGB Plus 1000W 80+ Gold SLI/Crossfire Ready RGB LED ATX12V V2.4/ EPS V2.92 10 Year Warranty Fully Modular Digital Power Supply PS-TPI-1000F3FDGU-1
$230.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hard Drive - https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-240...rds=ssd+hard+drive&qid=1617306240&sr=8-5&th=1
Kingston 240GB A400 SATA 3 2.5" Internal SSD SA400S37/240G - HDD Replacement for Increase Performance
$35.00


----------



## trog100 (Apr 2, 2021)

it all looks okay to me.. 

trog


----------



## potentialminer (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 2, 2021)

CPU's not compatible with that board.  You'll need 8th or 9th gen.  Something like an 8100 or 9100









						Intel Core i3 9th Gen - Core i3-9100 Coffee Lake 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz Turbo) LGA 1151 (300 Series) 65W BX80684I39100 Desktop Processor Intel UHD Graphics 630 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Intel Core i3 9th Gen - Core i3-9100 Coffee Lake 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz Turbo) LGA 1151 (300 Series) 65W BX80684I39100 Desktop Processor Intel UHD Graphics 630 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Chrispy_ (Apr 2, 2021)

For $230 I'd expect more than 1x CPU and 3x PCIe outputs on the PSU - that's 750-850W territory for any decent PSU.

I'd be looking at a couple of smaller units and an add2psu adapter. Just don't plug both PSUs (including riser power) into one GPU. Should be able to find yourself a nice 850W for $125-150 so get a couple of those and you'll be able to scale up to half a dozen cards without further outlay.


----------

